# My Kentucky Vandalised



## Kentucky07

Hi all
In need of some repairs on my kentucky estro and would like to know were is the best place to get the work done, need a quote first, i live in hampshire

Have come home from work today to find the next door neighbour has kindly attacked my imaculate kentucky with a sledge hammer
The story goes
There were three break in's last weekend in our cul de sac while we were away in the motorhome , one was our neighbours garage, anyway it transpires he got it into his head the beer that was nicked was down to me he's been a bit weired for a few months now but i never expected anything like this would happen

So there is now four broken habitation windows and about 10, 2" holes in the fiberglass on the rear and off side panels, the off side rear lights are smashed, he did have a go at the cab window didnt get through it but put some nice scratches in it
I am not best pleased to say the least
He's been arrested and as far as im concerned can stay there

Now i'm hoping they are going to pay for it and i know there not short of a bob or two although i have informed the insurance

The other question, can the panels be repaired and not show


----------



## carol

I am so sorry to hear this

My advice would be to contact a coach repairers. Comfort sent usto o e in Wiltshire and you couldnt see the repair. Needs specialist repairer

Carol


----------



## rayrecrok

Kentucky07 said:


> Hi all
> I need of some repairs on my kentucky estro and would like to know were is the best place to get the work done, need a quote first, i live in hampshire
> 
> Have come home from work today to find the next door neighbour has kindly attacked my imaculate kentucky with a sledge hammer
> The story goes
> There were three break in's last weekend in our cul de sac while we were away in the motorhome , one was our neighbours garage, anyway it transpires he got it into his head the bear that was nicked was down to me he's been a bit weired for a few months now but i never expected anything like this would happen
> 
> So there is now four broken habitation windows and about 10, 2" holes in the fiberglass on the rear and off side panels, the off side rear lights are smashed, he did have ago at the cab window did get through it but put some nice scratches in it
> I am not best pleased to say the least
> He's been arrested and as far as im concerned can stay there
> 
> Now i'm hoping they are going to pay for it and i know there not short of a bob or two although i have informed the insurance
> 
> The other question, can the panels be repaired and not show


 8O

Hi.

I would leave it in the hands of your insurance, let them get the van fixed if possible, and they can sue your neighbour to get their money back..

ray.


----------



## Markt500

Welcome, and sorry to hear of your misfortune. I can't recommend a coach repairer, but can recommend rightmove or findaproperty.com.. :wink:


----------



## teemyob

Did you take photos?
Did you get it on CCTV or was your neighbour witnessed doing these acts?


----------



## VEEBUG74

hmm nothing queerer than folk!hope it all works out for u .Repairable without a doubt


----------



## 96299

Your neighbor would now be my worst enemy. Good luck with solving this one, difficult I would think.  
Steve


----------



## locovan

teemyob said:


> Did you take photos?
> Did you get it on CCTV or was your neighbour witnessed doing these acts?


Not Photos did you film it and put it on You Tube :wink:

Gosh It sounds very bad and with that sort of rage I wouldn't like to live in his house.
How old is he for Goodness sake.     :evil: :evil:


----------



## Kentucky07

There were plenty of witnesses and the police took loads of photos


----------



## drcotts

Jeez i am sorry to hear about this incident. You seem fairly level headed about it though.. i would be in the police station demanding 10 mins alone with the gasterd.

It never ceases to amaze me with this type of nutter. And he must be simple in the head. We live on a main road and am always conscious of what nut cases can do when passing by the van as its only a few feet from the footpath. As yet nothing has happened to us. But some of the people who walk past our house have a look in theor eye such tat if you ever said owt they would slit your gizzard and walk away.

We are always mindful of saying anything to people who say let their dog crap outside the house or ride their bike on the pavemnent past our house (even if they do nearly knock us over) as they could easily come back in the dead of night and do damage to the van. Thats not saying i wouldnt retaliate if someone did something.

This bloke must be either a gand member of else be out to luch to do this to one of his neighbours. 

I am sure your quite sensible about it but i would be thinking of ways to get back at this tosser.. without getting caught of course.

It will be quite a costly repair. I have a crack on the roof of my motorhome. You can hardly see it. i took it to a caravan repairer and they wanted over £1000 to repair it. Luckily its under warranty.
I cant imagine what 10 hammer sized holes would do.

If the insurance is a problem take the git to court and have his house from under him. he deserves to be homeless the sod.

grrr i am so mad and its not even my van but i think you only recently had yours didnt you. I am so sorry for what happened.

Phill


----------



## spatz1

Kentucky07 said:


> There were plenty of witnesses and the police took loads of photos


So he will be prosecuted after the standard not guilty plea and charged with criminal damage and probably be fined a paltry amount.....and you ll make a claim on your insurance that at some point will effect your premiums... he has demonstrated his lack of respect for you and all you ve done is the right thing in contacting the police... He ll blame you for the paltry fine and his bad experience with the police ....

in his mind you ll have further angered him and in using the police and not responding with the anger and violence he would were the boot on the other foot , so he has nothing to respect you for....

unfortunatly i dont see this as an end to your problems, just the start...

Had the same type of problem myself a time or two....


----------



## camallison

Motorhomes Coachcraft seem to have had a few good mentions on here. Not used them myself, but it seems most companies send work there. I am sure another member will be along soon to sing their praises.

Colin


----------



## annetony

That is awful...I would be absolutely livid if someone had even so much as put a scratch on ours.

we had a small dent on the back of our door where some looney woman threw a makeup bottle at it..another story :evil: 

I hope he gets what he deserves..and I feel sorry for you having to live next door to a psycho like that, Hope you get the van sorted soon


Anne


----------



## asprn

spatz1 said:


> So he will be prosecuted after the standard not guilty plea and charged with criminal damage and probably be fined a paltry amount.....


.... which is a whole lot better than saying, "Typical - the Police are doing nuffink abart it". If there's good evidence, he'll be advised to plead guilty to mitigate his sentence, which obviously won't be prison if he's a first offender. If it's a fine, it will probably include a compensation order which if he's a householder and has had an behavioural aberration, he'll probably pay. That's another way of looking at, but neither of us know what'll happen. 



spatz1 said:


> and you ll make a claim on your insurance that at some point will effect your premiums


That's unlikely in the circumstances.



spatz1 said:


> ... he has demonstrated his lack of respect for you and all you ve done is the right thing in contacting the police... He ll blame you for the paltry fine and his bad experience with the police ....


 



spatz1 said:


> in his mind you ll have further angered him and in using the police and not responding with the anger and violence he would were the boot o n the other foot , so he has nothing to respect you for....


  



spatz1 said:


> unfortunatly i dont see this as an end to your problems, just the start...


   



spatz1 said:


> Had the same type of problem myself a time or two....


No kidding. 8O Maybe though if you enter a situation believing the worst, then it will bring the worst about? Hopefully, spatz1 won't have the same black outcome as you've had.

Dougie.


----------



## spatz1

asprn...

i m a big fan of the police but despise the spineless good ones who tollerate and turn a blind eye to the bad ones behaviour and the rough justice to this day they dish out on the unsuspecting public...you should probably have done more and you know what i m talking about   :lol: :lol: 

regarding the damage to the motorhome...in similar circumstance,

i ve seen the results if you apologise TO them for the damage they ve done and the upset YOU must have caused them and tell them how right they were to blame you and of course it was you at fault in every way and you wish you d never learned to be in two places at the same time and you re a waste of space and its obviously you who should have been arrested and locked up ... you can actually see the penny drop as thought kicks in their tiny little head and they re at a loss as to how to respond initially and i ve subsequently managed to resolve things in this manner ... one things for sure you can never make it sink in they ve done wrong by shouting :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kentucky07

Well the police have let him go, he's now back next door, lets see what happens


----------



## asprn

spatz1 said:


> i m a big fan of the police....


Well, thank God for that. :lol:

We're all doomed..... :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

Kentucky07 said:


> Well the police have let him go, he's now back next door, lets see what happens


So what did they say to you when they contacted you to tell you he was being bailed - for example, bail conditions?

Dougie.


----------



## Kentucky07

He's going to court next friday for criminal damage, and is to keep away from us
One thing the police dont seem to be doing anything about, he's supposed to be band from driving but i saw him yesterday out in his jeep


----------



## Sonesta

Kentucky07 said:


> He's going to court next friday for criminal damage, and is to keep away from us
> One thing the police dont seem to be doing anything about, he's supposed to be band from driving but i saw him yesterday out in his jeep


Maybe the police do not know he is driving around in his jeep and as he sounds a bit dodgy to me, I can only assume he simply doesn't worry about breaking the law and is quite happy to risk it! I mean; if the police haven't caught him driving his car then this could be why he has not been bought to book for continuing to drive whilst banned????

If I were you I would keep an eye out for him driving his car again and have my video camera at the ready and then I would attempt to take a video of him actually on the move. (Don't let the beast see you mind as you may end up getting even more grief) This you could then show as evidence to the police and once they have evidence in front of their eyes, they can then take the necessary action required.

So sorry to hear about your problems with this person and all what he has done to your vehicle etc and I would be mortified if anything like this ever happened to us - to be honest I would be terrified if I had a neighbour like yours, so I really do feel very sorry for you. 

I hope justice is done and he is forced by the courts to compensate you in full for the cost of getting your van back on the road again.

Good luck.

Sue

PS Just out of interest - why does he think you were the one who stole his beer and what exactly made him jump to that assumption? :?


----------



## asprn

Kentucky07 said:


> He's going to court next friday for criminal damage, and is to keep away from us
> One thing the police dont seem to be doing anything about, he's supposed to be band from driving but i saw him yesterday out in his jeep


Speaking from experience, the Police don't know about dizzy drivers driving unless people tell them.  If you're not worried about him, take photographs or video as has been suggested. If you are, let the Police know his routine, and they will sit up down the road & wait. It will be treated as a priority by them, as dizzy drivers are not liked.

You've obviously got a jerk for a neighbour and I'm sorry for your trouble. It might be worth clarifying (if you're not already clear) whether he was given actual bail conditions not to contact you in any way, or whether he was just given a generic warning about his behaviour. If he breaches his bail conditions, he will be further arrested and put before the Court. The Court may then either remand him in custody until next Friday, or they'll deal with the breach and the damage there & then, or he will be given further conditions, possibly to stay somewhere else until Friday.

You've only got one free post left on this forum, so save it for the Court result.  Good luck.

Dougie.


----------



## Kentucky07

Well saterday morning saw him go off in his jeep, so phoned the police, don't know what happened but he returned a few hours later in a taxi and was out in taxi's on sunday

Have quotes coming in today for repairs


----------



## Addie

I'm afraid my morbid curiosity has got the better of me. Can you post some pics of what an sledgehammer wielding neighbour vs a camper van looks like?  :?


----------



## Kentucky07

Here's some pics

http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n603/effective-networks/Kentucky/


----------



## Sonesta

OMG - What a mess he has made of your lovely van. I can imagine how angry you must feel and he is obviously a very disturbed man. It must be very scary having to live beside someone so volatile though and I hope you get matters resolved quickly.

Glad to hear he was having to get about in a taxi as hopefully that means the police have responded well to your phone call.

All the best.

Sue


----------



## leltel

OMG, there are some nasty people about. I can only imagine how you are feeling. 
Have you tried BP Rolls in Andover? They do insurance bodywork repairs and that does include campers too?
Hope you are able to get it sorted soon.


----------



## steco1958

Kentucky07 said:


> Here's some pics
> 
> http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n603/effective-networks/Kentucky/


Shocking pictures, you should be allowed to take the sledgehammer to his knees


----------



## JockandRita

Addie said:


> I'm afraid my morbid curiosity has got the better of me. Can you post some pics of what an sledgehammer wielding neighbour vs a camper van looks like?  :?


I'm a bit like Addie, but I didn't like to ask. Thanks Addie.

If matey had done that to our MH, no matter how old it is, the red mist would be taking over, and I'd end up doing time, (regardless of whether that is the wrong attitude to adopt). :evil: :evil: :evil:

I really do feel for you Kentucky, and admire you for dealing with it in the manner with which you are.

All due respect to you. :thumbleft:

Jock.


----------



## spatz1

Sorry guys, but i still dont see this situation getting resolved for all time considering you have to live next to him... Anyone who flouts the law on driving and is capable of that amount of willful damage in broad daylight before your eyes i doubt very much is going to respond to the law (not suprising as unfortunately he ll only get a tap on the wrist as usual and the norm)...

The usual and next step for his type is to take to cowardly night time unseen attacks unfortunately...

what the courts and law dont understand is his type only responds to one thing , but having been unwillingly dragged into his negative world already,its not a wise move to step further down into it but one i admit in the interests of justice is difficult to resist....


----------



## raynipper

Kentucky07 said:


> Here's some pics
> 
> http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n603/effective-networks/Kentucky/


I just don't know how you can stay so composed Kentucky07.
As others have said the red mist of retribution would cloud my eyes and a festering plot would hatch.

I can only assume that this 'neighbour' does not respect anything or anybody and the only thing he would respect is some serious retribution. I know many will say this is a dangerous game but I would not rest until I had made my point.

In the event of you getting your van repaired, this is the only way I would want to protect it again............................

http://www.henrykrank.com/alarm_mine.html

Ray.


----------



## Kentucky07

I would like to do a lot of things, thoughts have crossed my mind but we have to live next door to this *******, I have enough damage as is without me and my partners cars getting it as well, there are other ways in the backgroud which i have started


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Quite shocked at what has happened to you and your van. I would get CCTV installed covering your van as I suspect that following his visit to court he may do some more damage (keys, brake fluid etc) at night as it will all be your fault that he did it. You need to have evidence of him doing further damage so you can get the A-Hole jailed.

Hope he gets hammered (no pun intended) and you get your van repaired at his expense.

Andy


----------



## sparky20006

Agree with the poster about the cctv approach now. My neighbour is an *sshole as well even though I live in a detached house on a big plot with two drives at the end of a cul de sac.
He daren't do anything in broad daylight because I have 2 sons with anger management issues and a bit of a local rep but he is very sneaky and underhand - he a has a long history with others in the the road.
For peace of mind I installed 4 cctv night vision cameras in very public places on the corner of my property so they are clearly visible. They are also linked up to a small hard drive recorder which records continuously for 40 days uninterrupted even in darkness.

At £400 all in and half a day with a mate to fix up it was a bit of a no brainer really considering what the MH cost me.

I would do it in a heartbeat if I was in your position. As long as you dont run a business from home you dont have to worry about the data protection act and there is no privacy law with regards to recorded images in the UK unlike France.

All the best.


----------



## Kentucky07

Here we go again, the s*** hit the fan tonight, he decided to walk down his drive (i'm shure to wind me up) just as i came in from work, i know i shouldnt have but i called him a spinless t****r, he went nuts and came back about half an hour later, we now have a broken front door and he's down the nick again

I have cctv going in hopfuly tomorrow


----------



## sparky20006

Sadly it sounds as though you live next door to the product of cousins marrying but I think you will be surprised just how quiet it goes when he sees nice shiny cameras go up. Makes sure theyre night vision ones and that thay record continuously onto a small hard drive unit.

Dont go for the tiny cameras that you cant see.

This link is to a setup on ebay which is very similar to mine and is dead easy to set up. In fact its quite fun doing it.

The night time imagery for the price is actually really good. And you can see a faint red glow from the cameras at night which is a good deterrant as it shows they are IR.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Camera-...-/280701947245?pt=UK_CCTV&hash=item415b23cd6d

All the best.


----------



## teemyob

*Makro*

Makro have a 4 channel 4 Camera system on offer for £200+VAT. These are 9 or 10m Cameras.

I need an 8 Channel with longer ranger cameras, otherwise I would have bought one.

(Because I can see similar reactions from our Neighbours, "The Twunts" Soon).

I have lots of Friends, Relatives and people in high and low places with reputations. But I don't think they are the right resources to draw on in circumstances like these.

TM


----------



## Sonesta

We have a CCTV system installed in our shop that you can also view live or playback through your iPhone, iPad or laptop anywhere in the world providing you have a 3G or wifi signal. It also has a harddrive recorder installed at the shop and any recordings remain on the harddrive for a period of 30 days. It's an excellent set up and I wondered if there maybe a domestic equivilant on the market?

Sue

PS Forgot to add: you can also zoom in and out on the cameras and this operation can also be performed via your iPhone/iPad/laptop/pc.


----------



## spatz1

Kentucky07 said:


> Here we go again, the s*** hit the fan tonight, he decided to walk down his drive (i'm shure to wind me up) just as i came in from work, i know i shouldnt have but i called him a spinless t****r, he went nuts and came back about half an hour later, we now have a broken front door and he's down the nick again
> 
> I have cctv going in hopfuly tomorrow


you hardly need cctv when he s prepared to openly aproach your door in that manner and trash your motorhome before your eyes....

I sympathise as although the damage is horrendous, its the atmosphere your now living in with your family that has far more consequence on a daily basis and whatever negative world he lives in , he s managed to include you in it and pass it to you and yours...
Not much chance of putting that behind you even with you door and motorhome repaired for each time you use them you ll be reminded of events and how you felt at the time....
I see a classic case of how the law will fail to protect you unfolding and the reason so many incidents like these continue down the path of negativity until it descends towards physical violence and unfortunatly for you the only thing that ends it, as it appears its all he ll understand.....
The irony is from experience i know you can be arrested for helping the neighbour out of the prickly hawthorn hedge he s tripped and fell into having caught his face on the gate post, but things suddenly stop at that point and you dont have to accept the caution your supposed to be grateful you re offered....


----------



## 747

Hi Spatz.

There is a job vacancy that might be just perfect for you.

It involves walking the streets wearing a sandwich board. The slogan on the board reads; "The End of the World is Nigh".

:lol: :lol:


----------



## froggy59

If he did that to my mh i think i would be hireing a hitman. :evil:


----------



## spatz1

747 said:


> Hi Spatz.
> 
> There is a job vacancy that might be just perfect for you.
> 
> It involves walking the streets wearing a sandwich board. The slogan on the board reads; "The End of the World is Nigh".
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Not the world, just an end for some closer than others so live life to the full and ,be happy and stop this annoyance as soon as you can :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigfoot

I think he may be a suitable case for treatment such as a holiday in a rubber room!


----------



## asprn

spatz1 said:


> Sorry guys, but i still dont see this situation getting resolved .... i doubt very much is going to respond to the law (not suprising as unfortunately he ll only get a tap on the wrist as usual and the norm)


I doubt that the OP will benefit from your bitterness and cynicism which is in fact grim soothsaying dressed up as advice. I can quite see where the rest of your prophecies come from (_"Not much chance of putting that behind you..." / "I see a classic case of how the law will fail to protect you unfolding..." / "until it descends towards physical violence and unfortunatly for you the only thing that ends it"_) - they're based on your ignorant and negative assumptions of how people and/or the law will act. At least Mystic Meg didn't take herself seriously.



spatz1 said:


> The usual and next step for his type is to take to cowardly night time unseen attacks unfortunately...


I'm now wondering just how you're able to be so specific in making these sweeping generalisations. "His type" and "usual & next step" take it out of the level of a bad personal experience and place it somewhere else. Again, I don't think the OP will be benefiting from your sinister and generalised certainties.



spatz1 said:


> what the courts and law dont understand is his type only responds to one thing


With respect, the only person on this thread so far who has demonstrated ignorance - in the correct contextual sense - is you. What you demonstrate in this statement is that at least some of the time, you think with your fists (or perhaps do not think at all). _"His type only responds to one thing"_?? Dear God. I can't count how many times men have said exactly that during interview about the woman whose face they rearranged, and were genuinely stunned when it was put to them that this was unacceptable behaviour. Reading your uninformed words reminds me - odiously - of them.



spatz1 said:


> ..one i admit in the interests of justice is difficult to resist


Judging you entirely on your own words, what do you know about justice? You sure seem to know a lot about revenge and retaliation, which you won't or can't distinguish from justice.



spatz1 said:


> The irony is from experience i know you can be arrested for helping the neighbour out of the prickly hawthorn hedge he s tripped and fell into having caught his face on the gate post, but things suddenly stop at that point and you dont have to accept the caution your supposed to be grateful you re offered


Some background then finally to your input here. So you've been arrested for assault and by implication, offer your experience as advice - even down to what the OP should or should not do in the way of case disposal? In so doing, you show you're a man who hasn't hesitated to use violence on others, and who sees the worst in everything. Not a person whose advice I'd want. Here's some for you though - give careful consideration to what you write on a public forum, as it's bordering on incitement.



Kentucky07 said:


> he decided to walk down his drive (i'm shure to wind me up) just as i came in from work, i know i shouldnt have but i called him a spinless t****r, he went nuts and came back about half an hour later, we now have a broken front door and he's down the nick again


I have every sympathy for your position - neighbour disputes are some of the most difficult things to deal with, and bring much despair, or violence, or sometimes death. I gave a guy unsuccessful mouth-to-mouth some years ago when his next-door-neighbour stabbed him over a long-running issue of a hedge.

One of the difficulties is showing restraint in the face of adversity. I don't say this out of moral advice, but on the basis of a lifetime's experience in dealing with people's neighbour or domestic problems similar to yours. You lost it with him, no doubt out of complete frustration, and believed he was walking down his drive just to wind you up. He might have been, but of course he might not have been - he's entitled to walk on his drive. Either way, calling him what you did, predictably escalated things out of control, and put yourself and your property in danger. My take on his further arrest is that based on your account, and if you've been prepared to make a written statement, he'll have been charged with the door damage and bailed to Court on the same day as the other stuff. It's doubtful though IMO that if convicted, he will receive any separate penalty, due to the provocation.

I say all this simply to refer to the facts of life - if we take matters into our own hands, then we immediately lose the sympathy vote with the people who matter, and the judicial process is immediately compromised. Do yourself a favour and ignore the verbal ignorance being offered as advice here, and instead, do nothing which will compromise your own position in order for the Police and the Court to have as much sympathy for you as the victim as possible. Keep calling for help if you need it - the bar will be raised higher each time, and he will either be bailed to live somewhere else pending the Court case, or will be remanded in custody until then. And keep giving the Police the information about his dizzy driving, if he keeps doing it.

Good luck.

Dougie.


----------



## spatz1

feel free to critisize    

i did try to reply but it got a bit long winded and a bit of a rant :lol: 

so i ll simplify and i quote from respected study "although phsycologists have furthered our understanding (of human behaviour) no conclusions can be drawn"

Maybe you ll notice how deluded you have to be to assume the roll of judge, jury and executioner and all you have from a couple of posts on an internet bulletin board when an army of phsycologists agree no conclusions can be drawn of human behaviour..... maybe you ll wonder why only you feel the need to emblazen your profile with what you do for a creer :wink: and enless you re unique, apparently its widely believed we re all capable of stooping to the lowest level and best demonstrated by the ability of defence being able to train millions worldwide to kill at the sound of an order......


----------



## raynipper

Can we all just beg to differ as it's not helping the OP.

Ray.

As Kenny Everett used to say "Bomb the bastards".


----------



## Zebedee

raynipper said:


> Can we all just beg to differ as it's not helping the OP.


What a sensible suggestion Ray.

Let's hope it is heeded before the thread deteriorates any further. 8O

Dave


----------



## spatz1

raynipper said:


> Can we all just beg to differ as it's not helping the OP.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> As Kenny Everett used to say "Bomb the ********".


 :lol: :lol:

Quite right , for a moment i thought we wernt allowed to differ :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

raynipper said:


> Can we all just beg to differ


I thought that's what I did. :?



raynipper said:


> ...as it's not helping the OP


And that's why I did - inciting him to violence ain't gonna help him. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## bigfoot

My only other contribution is that he is THE neighbour from hell and should not be prvoked in any way.
There for the grace of God go I.


----------



## JockandRita

bigfoot said:


> There for the grace of God go I.


Aye, and us.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## erneboy

We also had a loony next door, he has now moved on. It didn't take much to provoke him and he was quite happy to attack people, cars, dogs, houses etc. 

He once shot out the street light opposite our house with his shotgun. We live in the country with just two other houses near us, his and his parents, reporting him was not an option. Certainly not a safe one. 

Fortunately he perpetrated a big VAT fraud then went bankrupt with all his assets in his wife's name. He used the money he had salted away to buy a farm and moved away. This guy is locally famous for his criminal antics and as far as us locals are aware has never been brought to book for any of it. I live in hope though.

Don't provoke a looney, it's very dangerous, Alan.


----------



## spatz1

in sheffield one of my neighbours likes to get drunk with his wife and then they both do naked handstands to the full monty music to the amusement odf others...(late 50 s age)
2 doors up k knocked on my door and asked me to mend a light at 10 pm and pushed me through her door reluctantly... a young girl whose mother i knew from the shop was topless being filmed for model shots and it turned out to be the uberella lamp she wanted me to hold and then her sister came down topless... never spoke of it until a year later and unfortunatly my mate told everyone and i got some right earache off the mother for as it did the rounds chinese whispers became porn....
Across the road L wants to marry D but at 19 shes not sure as when in spain for a year she slept with 80 women... Did nt recognise her 4 years later and hair dyed and working behind a central bar at tea time with all her regulars around i finally clicked and blurted out "you slept with 80 women i remeber" and she was so excited i d remembered she said yes and you ve never seen so much beer spat out by shocked regulars not to mention embarassment as we realised everyone was still around us...

my other neighbours in the moorlands , well apparently over the road i shouldnt park 5 ft from their gateway as when their friends turn up they ve no where to park...

5 doors down the road i shouldnt send my 10 year old to his room and their kids home or they re entitled to put dog **** on my car .. Tell them not to come to my house again and and the older brother of 17 thinks he s defending his brother by kicking my car 6 weeks later and talk to the mother she confirms he was defending his brother and i m temporarily out of pocket by £300...

Over the road . park your short wheelbase van outside my house and it wont be there when you want it and he doesnt even own a car or have visitors....

It is all fact and i seem to be one of those people who attract every nutter there is without wanting to and its frustrating to be living from one end of the spectrum to the other as i buy and sell up to £150k a day....

And to think i returned to this from italy !!!!!

not to mention my giving a £900 car to a neighbour for nothing to have him fall out ith his girlfriend and ram it into her car several times squshing my lotus into my van and telling me his foot slipped....4 vehicles damaged.... 150 fine and 1 year drunk ban thats justice for you....

come to think of it my neighbour and mate in rome italy from 1991 who i d lost toutch with for years was seeing my girlfriends mate and living in stoke when we re met in a nightclub there much to both our shock....


----------



## raynipper

Move spatz1.
You can't beat em all. 

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee

Any chance we could stay more or less on topic. :roll: 

The OP is understandably very concerned - and as has been said already, none of this is helping him at all.

Dave
Mod's hat is here somewhere! :roll:


----------



## spatz1

i m looking but just need a few % profit more to get what we need although i admit to being scared to death of investing near neighbours and would rather wait


----------



## Codfinger

Move you know it makes sense but let the topless model know where you live just in case she needs her light holding again lol
chris


----------



## bellabee

Problem is, when you sell your house you'll have to declare that you have a neighbours dispute.


----------



## Kentucky07

Hi all
Lively discussion this has turned out to be

I have found out he has been sectioned and locked up for a while, apparently he has done some damage else where

Cameras are now up

insurance has the repair quote

I will keep you informed


----------



## asprn

Kentucky07 said:


> I have found out he has been sectioned and locked up for a while, apparently he has done some damage else where


Possibly Section 136 MHA then - if so, it'll be a short detention. If it is a proper "section" though, it could be a month, which would be great.

It may be that if he does have mental health issues, a period in psychiatric care will be a turning point - they will ensure he gets proper medication. Let's hope so for both of you.

Dougie.


----------

